# 2011 Raleigh RX 1.0



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, finally looking to sell my old Bianchi Sport SX this year and pick up a cross bike. It seems the Raleigh is a great bang/value for an entry/intermediate level bike. My favorite LBS carries Specialized, Raleigh and Giant. Specialized's MSRP is $2000, while the Raleigh is few hundred below that. I'll be using this bike for mostly on-road rides with some mild singletracks mixed in. Then some cross race action next season. 

Any opinions on this bike? Good frame? Specialized warranty is excellent and I hope Raleigh is the same.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

My team was on the stock Rx 1.0 this past 'cross season, and my riders loved the bikes. Our Elite U23 rode one to a top 15 placing at U23 Nationals... so it's a bike that can be raced very well. 

I dig the BB30 and the higher BB (it's closer to a Ridley in terms of geometry than, say a Van Dessel). The nice part is, it's not nearly as tall as a Ridley, so you kind of get the best of both worlds. 

It's a good value, a solid spec, and a very thoughtfully designed bike.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

nice looking bike! I'm hoping to be in the market for a new cross bike next year.....hmmm...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. Raleigh's tend to give a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, not a ton of input. 
(Don't get me wrong- I liked what there was, there's just not a ton of content).
I've got a friend who likes the RX 1.0 and is trying to decide between it and a Kona JTS.
I'm trying not to steer him one way or the other, but am having trouble finding reviews for the Raleigh.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like my 2007 rx1. I don't think they've changed the frame much, but they have downgraded the fork (EC 90x => EC70x) and have upgraded to full 105 10spd from Tiagra / 105 mixed 9spd drive. I don't race, but do ride gravel and road for the majority of the time. I have taken it on single track with worn out cross tires (too much road riding) and it behaved about how I suspected it would. 

I'm pleased with it, but then again, I don't have any other cross bikes to compare it with.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I really like my 2007 rx1. I don't think they've changed the frame much, but they have downgraded the fork (EC 90x => EC70x) and have upgraded to full 105 10spd from Tiagra / 105 mixed 9spd drive. I don't race, but do ride gravel and road for the majority of the time. I have taken it on single track with worn out cross tires (too much road riding) and it behaved about how I suspected it would.
> 
> I'm pleased with it, but then again, I don't have any other cross bikes to compare it with.


Yeah, I noticed a lot of the RBR reviews were for an older model (not sure if all were '07). I was a little alarmed about the fork change... But I'm very glad they upgraded to 105 from Tiagra. I'm not totally sold on the BB30 stuff, but I've nothing against it.
All in all, it looks good!

Not sure I dig the "army green" paint, but the bike's not for me.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I hate the army green. I vaguely recall that Raleigh took a vote between the green and a matte gray, with similar red markings. Their site has a black and white photo of the green, it looks gray ovbiously. It looks good that way.

I have the blue frame with white fork, and don't like the paint scheme on it, but the bike does what I ask it to do. 

I wonder if the Easton people can describe any evolutions in the same time. Just because it was the top of their line 4-6 years ago doesn't mean that their second tier fork hasn't surpassed it in performance, weight etc. For example I would imagine that Ultegra from 2011 shifts more crisply and reliably with lighter weight than one from 5-10 years ago.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

The frame geometry has carried over, but they've changed the tubing profiles, and it seems like they've lightened the frame too. 

The stock build is pretty solid. For racing, most of my guys only swapped out the wheels for tubulars. 

I was surprised how light they were with the stock 105 build. 

The BB30 system held up well for a season of Northeast cyclocross. I'm sold on it because it's lighter and narrows up the pedaling stance nicely.


----------

